# Canon Announces the "Bring It" Marketing Campaign



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 27, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16569"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16569">Tweet</a></div>
<p>New Campaign Includes TV, Theater and Digital Advertising as Well as New Consumer-centric “Bring It” Microsite</p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., May 27, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is proud to announce a new marketing campaign, “Bring It,” designed to enlighten consumers to a new perspective of telling better stories with higher quality images and video. The campaign, scheduled to roll out this month, features Canon’s line of EOS digital SLR cameras and lenses with a rallying cry for everyone to bring their best images and videos to be shared on the Canon “Bring It” microsite.</p>
<p>With a history dating as far back as the 1930s, Canon brought high-quality photography to market. Then, the heritage brand was the first to bring Hollywood caliber HD video to its digital SLR cameras. Today, Canon builds on its legacy by bringing a movement designed to show the public the value a Canon camera can bring to capture outstanding images and videos. Consumers should not settle for good enough, when they can have great. The new ‘Bring It’ campaign asks the masses to bring their talent, bring everything they have to the art of creating inspiring still and video images.</p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/S6vFwq6Zuhw?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>Through a series of TV, in-cinema and digital spots, “Bring It” pays homage to Canon’s past and future as a leader in digital imaging technology, including scenes from the recent film Need for Speed, as well as personal home videos conveying the impact Canon has had from Hollywood to the general public. Consumers are also encouraged to be part of this social movement using the hashtag #BringIt every time they upload their creative HD videos and still images on social media sharing sites like Facebook, Twitter, and YouTube. Consumer submitted content shared online with #BringIt may be featured and celebrated on the campaign microsite, bringit.usa.canon.com, beginning in July.</p>
<p>“We want this new ad campaign to inspire everyone who is passionate about photography to show us the talents they possess,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A. “The idea behind ‘Bring It’ is to encourage people to strive to not only take better pictures and videos, but to take their cameras wherever they go, allowing them to tell their unique visual stories -stories that will stand out from the crowd and last a lifetime.”</p>
<p><b>Bring It Microsite</b>

In addition, the “Bring It” microsite will serve as a gallery for consumer-submitted images and video, visitors to the <a href="http://bringit.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">bringit.usa.canon.com</a> microsite will get a behind-the-scenes view of the inspiration behind each contribution and information on the products and methods used to produce what is being showcased. The microsite will also feature interactive content about Canon products, as well as educational tools to help inspire and guide consumers as they embark on their own journeys of producing still images and Hollywood caliber HD videos.</p>
<p>For the latest news and announcements related to Canon’s “Bring It” campaign, follow @CanonUSAImaging on Twitter and join the conversation with #BringIt.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the \*

"Consumers should not settle for good enough, when they can have great. " Only if price is taken out of the equation. 

I don't care how "good" a 50mm lens is, I am not going to pay, say, $10,000.00 for it. Few customers can adopt the attitude of "price is no object". For many of us, it is always a compromise of good enough quality for a good enough price. 

I wish I could live in a "price is no object" world. But I ain't. ;D


----------



## Bruce Photography (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the \*

I guess if you can't bring new products (like high MP camera), you might as well announce a really great marketing campaign. I'm sure all customers would all appreciate that.....


----------



## KAS (May 27, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the \*

Does this mean that when they announce and new lens/camera that Canon will "bring it" to market?


----------



## Bruce Photography (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the \*



KAS said:


> Does this mean that when they announce and new lens/camera that Canon will "bring it" to market?


+1 to that...


----------



## Ivar (May 28, 2014)

*Re: Canon Announces the \*



Canon Rumors said:


> Consumers should not settle for good enough, when they can have great.
> ..
> The idea behind ‘Bring It’ is to encourage people to strive to not only take better pictures and videos, but to take their cameras wherever they go, allowing them to tell their unique visual stories -stories that will stand out from the crowd and last a lifetime



Apparently, just great is not good enough to have the hassle what carrying/paying for the extra brings.

I'd have preferred this campaign money put into R&D instead - excellence (not just greatness) is what attracts by itself. Do it for real.


----------

